# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Giamaica - parole

## E-learner

I'm ashamed of myself but I can't find the text of Robertino Loretti's hit "Jamaica". 
Aiutame, per favore!

----------


## Leof

Jamaica
Bravo f. Irina Epifanova
original recording: Robertino Loretti - Giamaica (Italy) 
Giamaica! Giamaica!
Quando mi sembrava di bruciare sotto il tuo bel sole ardente.
Sai che mi potevo dissetare presso l'acqua di una fonte.
Ma come potro dissetare l'arsura di questo mio cuore,
Che dalla passione d'amore sento bruciar?!
Giamaica, Giamaica,
T'ho lasciato un giorno per sfuggere la sua bocca inaridita...
Oggi tu mi vedi ritornare come un'anima pentita.
Quel volto di mistica donna, quegli occhi di finta madonna,
Che tuttu tradisce ed inganna non so scordar...
Giamaica! Giamaica!
Sotto il tuo bel cielo tropicale voglio vivere e morir.
Giamaica! Giamaica! Giamaica!  
Jamaica
Jamaica! Jamaica!
When it seemed to me, that I'll burn out under your sun
I could slake with spring water
But how can I cool off my heart,
Which burns in the flame of passion?!
Jamaica, Jamaica,
I left you for a day to forget her beautiful lips...
Today you see me returning like a penanceing soul
This look of mistic woman, the eyes of madonna,
Which entices everybody to ruin, I can't forget them...
Jamaica, Jamaica
Under your wonderful tropical sky I would like to live and die
Jamaica! Jamaica! Jamaica!  the source

----------


## E-learner

Grazie mille!

----------


## Leof

Уно моменте!   ::

----------

